# Cleaning a ring



## kwalker (Sep 19, 2010)

I found a whole ring today digging in my new dump and my mom suggested putting it in jewelry cleaner. I don't want it to completely desintigrate so I'm wondering if I should or not. The cleaner doesn't contain acids, Ammonia or alcohol so is it safe to clean the ring? It's a little thin around the loop. Here's a picture;


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 19, 2010)

Pretty cool find,....I don't see why the cleaner should hurt it any...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't think you should touch it until you get it professionally evaluated..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 19, 2010)

Well,...there's two diametrically opposed viewpoints for you Kenneth....[]  Maybe Charlie knows jewlery better than I do (It wouldn't take much)...and you could get it appraised to be safe.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2010)

[]  Actually, I know sod all about jewelery, which is why I thought to recommend airing on the side of caution.. who knows? Where's Capsoda???


----------



## kwalker (Sep 19, 2010)

You're right Joe [] I think I'm gonna play it safe here and find a jewelry store who can help me out with this. I'm not one to jump the gun...well not all the time anyway [] I'll keep posted on here when I figure out a jeweler around here that'd be willing to help.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks like an old brass ring with a glass jewel, probably costume jewelry and probably nothing of significant enough historical or intrinsic value to warrant taking it to a jeweler, so I'd say that you should try that cleaner if it isn't rough on things. Be aware though that the bezel fittings are probably quite fragile/brittle due to the depredations of a century of corrosion so treat it gently, as it is a pretty nifty piece.

 If that cleaner removes the patina it will probably look rather ugly so make sure to watch it if you do go that route.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2010)

..in other words, don't touch it.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2010)

It might be worth more in it's present condition as an _artifac_t than it would be if cleaned and re-matriculated into the jewelery clique...


----------



## ruccello (Sep 19, 2010)

hey kwalker, I find quite a bit of jewelry from rings to sash buckles, and I've cleaned them all with a toothbrush. I start with a little barkeeps. If it's plated I will then use aluminum jelly to get the corrosion off and preserve the plating - works great on gold and silver plating. I also am a silversmith - I make jewelry and cut my own stones - trust me, the ring will be fine brushed with a soft bristle brush. It looks like silver to me, with a glass stone. Post it again when it's all polished up.

 good luck,

 richard


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2010)

...talk about diatomic opposition!! []


----------



## kwalker (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot ruccello, I think I'll give it a shot. I hope this works! []


----------



## kwalker (Sep 28, 2010)

After a few days of cleaning and being nice and gentle, I managed to get the rust off and kept some of the patina on it as well. Here's the finished product []


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 28, 2010)

Ahh, you see!?

 I knew I just KNEW you'd scratch up that big beautiful diamond if you tried this yourself!! Live and learn, buddy, suck it up.. and listen to me next time!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 28, 2010)

Kenneth,...looks pretty cool, I think.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've found a few settings? (just the metal part) digging in victorian dumps, but never one with the "stone" intact.....Charlie,...I see a future as a jeweler for you,...[] Richard,..that's pretty cool that you're a silversmith, and make your own jewelery....Interesting find, and post....


----------



## ruccello (Oct 3, 2010)

Cyberdigger, that's classic! I'm laughing my ### off!

 kwalker, nice job. Polished up really nice. I have a beautiful silver 3 stone victorian ring I dug a few months ago. the center stone is missing, which i'll replace, but it looks similar to yours in style. looks awesome cleaned.

 Richard


----------



## Stardust (Dec 3, 2010)

I love the ring and the setting. I always wanted a Beautiful setting for a diamond ring when I  was engaged.
 When I see what my niece's wear on their hands.. I don't know how they hold their hands up. [] Anyway, I use toothpaste to clean with. Not the gel type...
 It also cleans cooper too.
 I love ehow ~
 http://www.ehow.com/how_2085850_use-toothpaste-clean-silver-jewelry.html


----------

